# POPPY the true story of my mums pony



## Marlea Warlea

not finished yet but here it is so far 

Poppy

Based on a true story

Before I had Poppy, my life seemed pretty good, now I have her, and my life seems perfect.





It was six o’clock in the morning, and the dim light was struggling to shine in through my shut curtains.
I sat up in bed and began to stroke my cat. My heart skipped a beat as I realised what today was, and I chucked the sheets off the bed taking the cat with it. 
I chucked my nightgown off and rushed to put my favourite jeans and dirty tee on and rushed down the stairs taking two at a time. 
Mum was already in the kitchen with dad drinking coffee.
I tapped my fingers on the bench, I was impatient, but how could I help it? Who wouldn’t be impatient after their dad had promised to take them to the horse sales?
Dad finally noticed I was there.
“Go put your coat and sneakers on, and wait at the van, I’ll meet you there.”
I ran to the door grabbing my things on the way.
As I put my graffitied sneakers on, and held the coat over my arm, I leant against the car, thinking up my dream horse. A chestnut warmblood, only at the sales because the previous owners couldn’t look after it; or perhaps a silver Arabian mare, high spirited and young.
I kept on thinking up imaginary horses as dad drove out of town, to where we would find horses, hundreds of them.
As I opened the car door my dreams where quickly crushed, for I didn’t see and majestic Arabians or perfect warmbloods, Just hundreds of horses, with protruding ribs and too-long hooves. Just the sight of them all made my throat begin to choke up. 
Dad didn’t seem too fazed by the sight of them all though so I followed him, and together we looked at all the horses and ponies, all of them begging to be loved.
Dad let me walk around by my self and as I looked through all the horses and ponies, one caught my eye. 
A small dark grey pony with a matted tail and mud stuck thickly to her wobbly knees.
I wasn’t sure why, but for some reason, I immediately loved this pony, it might have been because of her sweet chocolate brown eyes or the way her head bobbed when she was trying to whinny.
What ever the reason, I was in love, and stayed with the grubby pony until the auction began.
I ran over to the horse with the sticker on its hindquarter labelled with a one, where a heavy crowd were closing in. I tried and successfully found my dad and went to stand next to him.
I could see the horse was an old thoroughbred mare, perhaps a great champion back in the day, but now just an old bag of bones; although I didn’t want to admit it to myself, I knew the only fate for this horse. 
The auctioneer started the bid at $50, and after a long silence, someone put their hand up, I immediately realised who had put his hand up as soon as I saw the cap and shirt, labelled on the back was a logo stating ‘Tim’s slaughter house.’ 
There was only one more bid after that, another slaughter house.
After the auctioneer called the word “SOLD” I knew that would be the last time anyone would ever see that mare. By tomorrow, there wouldn’t be any more of her.
More and more horses went by, some going to real homes, some going to slaughter houses, and after each horse I got closer to my little pony. At the last horse before my favourite, I whispered to my dad. “She doesn’t belong here,” I whispered, pointing to the little grey.
Dad saw where I was pointing and whispered back “I agree,” and gave a smile.
My heart began to pump as the auctioneer began to talk about the pony. 
My heart was pounding so fast and so loud I only barely heard that my little pony was a mare.
“We’ll start the bidding at say $75,” The auctioneer’s voice boomed out. 
I didn’t put my hand up. No one did.
“Come on boys, there’s a fair bit of meat on this one,” he said, pointing to her large stomach.
How dare he say that about my mare!! I thrust my hand up, making sure he saw.
Another man, from the slaughter house, put his hand up too. And then I realised I had to continue on, I couldn’t let her die.
I put my hand up once more, and as another slaughter house man was about to put his hand up dad went over to him and said, “listen, my daughter wants this mare really bad, she would love her and look after her, you just want her so you can kill her, let her have it.”
There was a deadly silence as the entire group stared wide eyed at my dad.
“SOLD, to the little girl with the terrifying father,” the auctioneer smiled with a twinkle in his eye.
I couldn’t believe it, the mare was mine, all mine!
The group moved on leaving me, dad and my little mare behind.
My eyes started to sting as I tried unsuccessfully to hold back tears; slowly they fell down my cheek.
Dad hugged me, “congratulations little miss horse owner,” He said playfully.
At that instant, the mare stretched her scruffy neck out to us and licked my hand.
I knew at that moment she loved me as much as I loved her, perhaps she knew that fate that would have come to her if it wasn’t for me. 
Dad ran to the van to grab a lead while I stroked her matted mane.
When he came back I clipped the lead on and lead her out to the van, dad opened the float door for us and I led her in, and surprisingly she went right in.
I tied her up and as dad closed the back door I kissed her muzzle, “I promise, you will never have any more misery again. You will always be loved now, until the day you die,” and with that I slowly slipped out the front door and stepped into the front seat of the van.
“You’ve got a lot of work ahead of you,” dad smiled. “But I know you can do it.”
And with that, we drove off, back home.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

2​


Puling into the driveway I got a shiver down my back as mum walked out the door.
I wasn’t sure if she’d like my new friend or not. She was horribly filthy, and to me that was perfectly fine, nothing that a good curry couldn’t fix, but to my mum… a filthy pony might as well of been not a pony at all, disgusting and filthy, be the words she would use. 
I slowly stepped out of the car and went to unlatch the float, while doing so I looked back at mum, there was already a surprised expression on her face, I guess she wasn’t expecting a pony to come home.
There was a strong whinny from inside the float, and the entire thing began to shake. And then, she stepped out, her dainty ears pricked so far forward they almost touched.
She sniffed the air and began circling around my dad. 
I smiled nervously at my mum… “Surprise!” I said weakly while she stood with shock on her face. Suddenly the pony noticed mum was there, and walked over to her and smothered her rough tongue right over her rosy cheeks. It was now my turn to look shocked and I lunged forward to sieve the crazy pony, but to my amazement, my mum laughed; “I guess you have to name her don’t you?” Her grey eyes twinkled. 
I smiled back at her, thankful that she didn’t say anything about the state of her. 
“Better go clean her up then,” Dad smiled.
I took hold of the lead and led her to our small back paddock, the small loose box looked as if it was lonely, just waiting for someone to live in it; and now there would be… for a long, long time! 
I already had some brushes that I found lying around the paddock when we first moved, so I was all set!! Excitement overcame me as I took out my old body brush, finally I would be able to use these on a real horse and not just my old stuffed pony with the eye missing.
As I began to brush her dark grey coat, I remembered what my mum said about naming her, and decided I must give her a name immediately, as no horse should ever be without a name. 
I thought for only a second when a name came into my head, I tried it out to see if she would respond, “Poppy!” I called. Her head turned towards me and she gave a small nicker. 
So Poppy it became! And as I began to brush her, her coat began to get lighter, and I gasped. 
My dark grey pony was transforming into a stunning white pony!!


----------



## equus717

Love the story. You are quite the young writer.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

young writer? i'm guessing thats a good think (awww shucks)
i'm 13 BTW


----------



## RedTree

continue  
I want to hear the end of this


----------



## equus717

Me to. I love reading good books. I am actually reading this story to my two boys and they love it.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol i'll post more next week... school camp starts today so dont have time and im not on my computer lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Great start!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

next little bit of my story:


I then had a crazy idea, it could be a matter of life and death, but maybe, just maybe I could pull it off.
I sprinted into the house and the second my booted feet hit the polished floorboards I stopped,
checking the rooms I could see from my stationary position. As soon as I saw mum and dad having yet another coffee in the kitchen (only just in my view) I knew it would be tough to sneak past. Taking my boots off I crept quietly up the stairs to mums bathroom, where I would find my prize. As soon as I was out of sight I sprinted once more, until finally stopping at my destination filled with bottles and bottles of shampoo and conditioner. Not daring to breathe in the horrendous smell of lavender and rose oils I checked through all of them, seeing which one to use. I quickly chose the apple shampoo and the coconut conditioner, knowing if mum ever found out, I would be a goner. The second I stepped out off that horrendous room I could breathe again without the fear of being killed with the fumes of what mum thought were delightful smelling perfumes.
I hid my prize under my shirt and hoped I wouldn’t be caught out.
But Luck had other plans and as I made a mad rush for the door I heard mum call me, “Darling…” I froze stiff.
 “Uhm… Yes mum?”
“Tomorrow we are going to the tack world to buy stuff for your pony; you can’t keep brushing her with those dirty brushes.”
_Phew, that was close _I thought. “Thanks mum,” I said a little shakily.
I jumped through the door leading onto the paddock grabbing a green plastic bucket on the way. 
I couldn’t wait to give Poppy a bath, just imagine how gorgeous she’d look! (not that she didn’t already) 
Putting my boots I had a vision of me sitting on a pure white pony, white as fresh snow, and I thought that maybe, just maybe it might just happen.


3​ 
Poppy whickered when she saw me come into her view, and as I filled the tattered bucket up I thought about all the new stuff my pretty pony would be getting, she deserved it of course. 
My bucket was now full and I walked over to my extremely patient pony.


----------



## RockandRide

That was awesome! I loved the story! I would love to hear more when you can


----------



## Scoope

I agree - my wee lad is enjoying it too


----------



## Marlea Warlea

^ your reading it to your kid??


wow i feel honored!!


----------



## Scoope

lol yeah , hes enjoying it - but he wants to know what happens next!! , would make a good little picture book  - has a rather 'follyfoot' or 'jinny' feel about it.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

follyfoot??? jinny??

sorry, i might be a good story writer but i dont kno what they mean lol

you can tell your little boy that im ery honored and that poppy turns out to be a beautiful pony that wins lots of shows!! (or u can wait for me to write it!!)


----------



## Scoope

oh , they're childrens pony books from way back when - my grand-mere used to read them to me before bed  

follyfoot was written by monica dickens - is worth reading if you can get a copy  is about a horse rescue center/home for old horses and follyfoot is a horse that comes in to be rehomed (I think they made a tv series out of it as well) , jinny is a series about a girl who rescues an arab horse from the circus where she was abused. Jinny is written by Patricia Leitch.

I used to love them both when I was younger , still do now


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh ok 

thats kinda like the book 'bow down shadrack' which is about an old clydie who is sent to the doggers


----------



## PintoTess

This is absoultely FANTASTIC!! I need to hear more!


----------



## gaelgirl

You are an excellent writer! I can't wait until you post more.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh thsnks guys 

you might like some of my other short stories i wrote which are posted in teh stories/poems section too


----------



## sullylvr

This story is fantastic and so well written!! I forget I'm reading which is exactly how writing should be! I can't wait for more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i didn't realise how good it was 

i think my favourite one i ever wrote is called 'dressage' have a look at it and tell me what you think


----------



## PintoTess

Yay! I will read it now


----------



## Marlea Warlea

*Sorry it has taken so long for the next bit, and theres not much... but im writing more tomorrow *




She whickered happily and nosed my bucket as if she knew she was getting a wash and was exited.
I gently sponged her and with every sponge came a new, lighter shade of grey. 
When her now almost white coat was damp I put some of the apple smelling shampoo on my hands and massaged it through. 
Her lower lip went soft when I rubbed the shampoo just under her neck… she liked it!
After a rinse I rubbed the coconut conditioner over my wet hands and there was now a rich smell of mixed coconut and apple in the air. 
Rinsing off for the last time her mane and coat sparkled like a midsummer morning.
“Good girl Poppy,” I praised her while admiring my handy work.
I rubbed her down with an old cloth and planting a kiss on her cheek and closing the gate behind me, I skipped into the house overjoyed to be a pony owner;


----------



## AlexS

This story is so cute, keep going Marlea.


----------



## AnnaLover

I would love to see a picture of Poppy!  She sounds like a lovely little mare. Your writing is very good, too :wink: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i think i have a photo of her somewhere in my room...


----------



## AnnaLover

Please do share


----------



## wishingforahorse

Wow you are a really good writer, especially for your age! Keep going, I'm enjoying reading this.


----------



## PintoTess

Wanna share some more ??


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i will as soon as i've figured out whats happening next


----------



## PintoTess

Don't leave me waiting!!


----------



## Can He Star

marlea.... thats amazing..... omg thats a good story ... u should publish it when you finish it .... keep it coming


----------



## Marlea Warlea

so angry right now!! (my computers getting fixed so cant keep writing!)


----------



## ItzKayley

I think this story is better then some of the books I have read. :S 
Keep writing it when you're ready, I can't wait to hear the end of it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

sorry for the suspension guys haha.
Sorry it's not much but it'll have to do 

4

“Beep, Beep, Beep!!” My alarm clock went off, disturbing my dream of winning the Barastoc. As I looked sleepily at the time I cocked my head wondering why I set it for 6:00 in the morning when it was the weekend. I pressed snooze hoping I would be able to drift back to sleep so I could finish of my wow factor routine, win the gold medal and be on magazine covers with head lines saying _Sarah! The best Barastoc rider in the world! _And I would say that it was all because of Poppy.
Then a thought struck me… Poppy, that’s why I woke up this early; I had a pony that needed me. 
I was suddenly now wide awake and I ripped the covers off my bed, this time the cat realised what was coming and jumped off _before _she took to the air like a test pilot.
I trotted down the stairs and into the kitchen where dad was sipping at a coffee.
“Morning dad!” I chirped giving him a quick kiss on the cheek.
“Good morning, are you going out to your horse?”
“Poppy... And yes I am,”
​​


----------



## lildonkey8

I like it! Keep it coming! I'm also soon to publish a picture book! You use very descriptive words and it's like nothing I've ever seen before!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lildonkey... write a thread about your picture book! i'd love to hear about it!!


and thankyou... mum was an actress and told me that it sounds the most real when you add details that aren't nesesary...

e.g. theres a game called two rights and a wrong and you have to guess what the wrong is... she said she was miss universe, she had a part fake right knee cap and she was 36 y.o.... now most of you would think the false was miss universe but infact the false was she has a part fake right knee cap (smart huh?)
So that's kind of like what i did "Now i would have a real pony to use my brushes on and not just my stuffed one with the missing eye"


p.s. when you say it's like nothing you've seen before... that's a good thing right!!?? lol


----------



## lildonkey8

I haven't finished it yet but I'll post it when I'm done


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok cool!! 

i have another story (prob not getting published) that i wrote a thread about... take a look and see what you think... it's called indian ponies and i wrote it in grade 4 (im in year 8 now!)


----------



## lildonkey8

I just finished fourth grade! I think that would be fifth year


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i dunno... i live in australia and you dont so the years/ grades are different haha anyway have a look at the indian ponies story


----------

